# What does your camp look like?



## Katelyn (Dec 16, 2017)

So I finally just finished decorating for my holiday themed camp, it took over 1500 candy canes but I made it lol. That being said, what does your camp look like? Did you decorate it differently for the holidays? Does it look the same? Show us below!

Here?s mine:


----------



## squidpops (Dec 16, 2017)

Here's mine! (couple days old screenshots but ah well )


----------



## likalaruku (Dec 17, 2017)

Took this last week. Haven't changed much, except that Nook now sits where Butch is & snow & I'm already done with the tents.

Wow...That shrunk to the point of not being viewable... Let's try forum code....




I see Photobucket has become even MORE useless.


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 17, 2017)

*Poolside resort:*






*Outdoor scoop shop:*






*Outdoor scoop shop at night:*






Add me: 4875 5174 565


----------



## Sowelu (Dec 17, 2017)

Your campsites look great! I haven't seen most of these items yet... I guess I will eventually. Did they do away with the cool video panning feature and replace it with the silly in-game screen shot feature? Or, is this hidden somewhere else now? I hate that there is that little square now when you hit the camera icon. I want the video camera icon/feature back!


----------

